# Squier Stagemaster 7



## chips400 (May 10, 2009)

Ok I think this might be my first 7. Iv played it, it feels really good 100x better than other squiers. But post your opinion.

BTW how much would it cost for emgs 707s installed and what brand
of tuners sells 7 string sets?


----------



## Mattayus (May 10, 2009)

They're actually really good guitars for the price. The squire range gets knocked for not being a "real Fender" but I think they do put out some very worthy stuff. Very smooth necks, and after a good set up can shred like a dream.

I take it this isn't one with a floyd, hence your tuners question?


----------



## chips400 (May 10, 2009)

Yeah no floyd.


----------



## Triple-J (May 10, 2009)

The Stagemaster series was awesome I own the 6 string Baritone from that range and it's built like a tank! 

When it comes to EMG's I'd recommend a site like Thomann.com as their prices are decent but maybe you should the for sale section on this site first. 
As for installation I'd recommend you try do it yourself as it can be costly but if you don't have solder/woodwork skills try and get a quote from as many techs as possible first then take the best price.


----------



## chips400 (May 10, 2009)

Yeah I have have no soder skills.


----------



## troyguitar (May 10, 2009)

I have that guitar in metallic purple and it's a great cheapo guitar. I think you would be way better off getting pickups that will actually fit without additional routing though. Mine has a Seymour Duncan Invader bridge and Distortion neck.

If you must have actives, go for the Duncan Blackouts Phase I. They're like 175 if you buy them as a pair and don't require additional routing.


----------



## Harry (May 11, 2009)

Probably the only guitars that Squier made that I liked were the Stagemaster guitars, they are good stuff.
A lot of companies that sell tuners can give you a 7th tuner if you ask. I know Planet Waves used to offer this deal where if you bought 6 and sent a proof of purchase, they would send a 7th for free, but no idea if they offer that still, but worth asking Planet Waves anyway.


----------



## dnoel86 (Sep 10, 2009)

What's the scale length on one of these suckers? I've heard 24.7, 25.5 and 27 from various sources (though some came from harmony central...nuff said right there). Can anyone tell me for certain?


----------



## conorreich (Sep 10, 2009)

dnoel86 said:


> What's the scale length on one of these suckers? I've heard 24.7, 25.5 and 27 from various sources (though some came from harmony central...nuff said right there). Can anyone tell me for certain?


they are 25.5 and check your pms dude!


----------



## mlp187 (Sep 10, 2009)

I live in Vista. If you end up getting a set of pups that fit hit me up and I'll wire it for a few beers. 

Nice guitar too, by the way. I really enjoy the 7 string squiers.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 10, 2009)

To be honest, these aren't bad! My first 7 string was one of these and it seriously felt pretty damn nice.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Sep 12, 2009)

What is the bodywood these are made of, is it alder ?


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 12, 2009)

I owned one briefly that I bought to harvest parts (bought it used). Played with it a bit, not bad at all... although, for around the same price I think a Washburn WG-587 beats the crap out of it  Anyway I'd rock one if it were handed to me.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 12, 2009)

For the money they are a great first 7! Well built and sound really good with the right pickups.
Actually I really like the 80's squier II strats. Great guitars!


----------



## aphelion (Sep 12, 2009)

have one as a back-up...thinking or replacing the bridge and pickups...

they are really nice, no frills guitars.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Sep 13, 2009)

if anyone has one of these, could you please post a few pics of them ?


----------



## conorreich (Sep 13, 2009)

thats mine its about to be shipped to canada for an interceptor once i get the money!

this is a fantastic guitar though
alder body
and 25.5 inch scale


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 14, 2009)

conorreich said:


> thats mine its about to be shipped to canada for an interceptor once i get the money!
> 
> this is a fantastic guitar though
> alder body
> and 25.5 inch scale


WOW.

That guitar with that finish screams to be in a melodic death metal band.


----------



## dnoel86 (Oct 13, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> WOW.
> 
> That guitar with that finish screams to be in a melodic death metal band.



It's in my hands now, and I'm throwing a jb and a 59 in it...80's metal to the tits


----------



## Kear Bear (Dec 5, 2010)

I just recently ordered one of these used. I'm fuckin excited! My first seven string and my first guitar with a floyd rose! i have a feeling this guitar will blow my mind!


----------

